

Elegant answer for simple question - What Should I Watch This Weekend? - JarekS
http://www.movieorwhat.com

======
MyBoxnRama
If this site would have also login via Facebook Connect i would made much more
sense...

------
whimsy
The UI kind of stinks. Good, intuitive front page, but a page dedicated to
comments from the site's users kind of stinks - I expected at least a synopsis
on that page, even if it was auto-populated by parsing imdb.com

~~~
JarekS
There is no way we can provide synopsis grabbed from imdb.com - they want
15kUSD per year if you want to do that. We provide link to imdb.com instead.

